# Train to stay out of pool



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

We were happy when Ginger finally wanted to swim in the pool. Now we are wishing she was not so eager to swim so much. We are concerned that too much water will be bad for her coat and ears. What are some tips to train her to stay out of the pool and only go in when allowed. Wish we had done this before she started swimming. This is our first Golden and learning as we go. She is 8 months old. I've learned so much from everyone here. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have trained my dog to only go in if her toys are thrown in and she,now,obeys!.


----------



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

How did you keep them out of the pool while they were outside until the toys were put in the water?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I had to block my entrance to the pool to keep them out.


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Our previous golden used to go in the pool on her own when she was young, but after we blocked the entrance, she didnt try to go in anymore. Our new golden (still 7 months old) hasnt really tried to go in the pool on her own, but we do warn her as well not to go in there too


----------



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

Hind sight is 20/20. Should have done things differently and see it now. Our inground pool is inside our back yard and does not have a separate gate or fence. I've tried to put a barrier in front of the steps because she doesn't like to go in from the sides. That hasn't worked very well. The only thing that keeps her out of the water is to keep her on a leash while she is in the back yard. That seems a shame because she can't explore and run around. Maybe when the water get cold she won't like going in and next spring we can try to train with toys, etc.


----------

